# Who drives a 2011 dodge diesel



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought me a new 2011 Dodge 4X4 dually diesel and I have roughly 2000 miles in it so far. My question is what kind of fuel milage are you getting. I am somewhat unpleased with mine 11-13 in town/hwy driving I was hoping around the 15-16 mark. I'm just wondering if everyone else is getting the same. It is stock for now.

Thanks


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't have one but good friend of mine has 2011 4x4 dually with over 20k miles. He said the same thing, he's not happy at all with fuel economy and gets about what you are. I told him to take it to dealer to see if there was any updates for the computer. Don't know if he ever did it but its worth a shot.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Sounds about right from what I hear. with all the emission **** they put on them now ,the mlieage is horrible.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a 2011 3500 2X4 Crew. I'm getting 13 mpg bobtail and 10 mpg pulling my 30 foot Big Tex trailer at best.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just figured after spending $50,000 on a truck it would get a little better than that. I guess my '04 Dodge spoiled me getting 24-26mpg. and that was with 240000 miles when I got rid of it.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I know the felling. And this guy in the Presidents office trying to micro manage our diesel is gonna make alot worse on us; before it gets better.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys I have got news for you, you didn't really buy a truck like that for fuel mileage did you, lol


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 2012 and same ****.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Raysor, I agree but when Chevy and Ford are getting considerably better millage, it seems that dodge/cummins are missing something.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

RAYSOR said:


> Guys I have got news for you, you didn't really buy a truck like that for fuel mileage did you, lol


To some point I did. But when you go from getting 24-26mpg to 11-13mpg in just 8 years. That sucks and the only differance is basicly two more tires. When I bought my 06' in may, it got 10-11mpg and just by putting 2-Cycle oil in the fuel it improved by Three gallons.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

And this is why i sold my 08 and 09 F250 and bought a 06 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

06 Dodge 5.9l 3500 megacab dually. 15-17 city. 17-19 hwy

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

do a drp deplete kit and do a programmerf thats the best I will keep my06 getting 21-24 mpg I will keep mine with 90.000 miles


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Mines for sale, if anyones interested. 2011 Dodge Crew-Automatic with a CM flatbed. 7000 +/- miles $39,900.
Have a 2011 Bigtex 25'+5' thrid ramp 22,500 $8,100.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

:texasflag


louie870 said:


> Raysor, I agree but when Chevy and Ford are getting considerably better millage, it seems that dodge/cummins are missing something.


My 2010 F-350 isn't getting any better.....bout the same as his Dodge, actually a little worse.....


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

shoalcat_james said:


> I know the felling. And this guy in the Presidents office trying to micro manage our diesel is gonna make alot worse on us; before it gets better.


????????????????


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Nitro looks alittle depressed about the mileage. Just saying that I know the feeling having to buy diesel and getting 13 miles to the gallon. This goof ball in the White House making stupid rules as we go will make gas prices do nothing but go up. Even his people that advise him said this was a dumb move with the Keystone XL pipeline, and even being on a election year.

I really don't wanna make this a Jungle topic. I just don't agree with the guy in office right now on alot of things.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

NitroNX898 said:


> To some point I did. But when you go from getting 24-26mpg to 11-13mpg in just 8 years. That sucks and the only differance is basicly two more tires. When I bought my 06' in may, it got 10-11mpg and just by putting 2-Cycle oil in the fuel it improved by Three gallons.


Those other 2 tires make allot of difference. I have had several 1 ton single rear wheel and many duallys. Those other 2 tires will cost you about 4-5 mpg empty. That new truck makes allot more HP than the 06 did. It takes BTUs to make HP.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

shoalcat_james said:


> Nitro looks alittle depressed about the mileage. Just saying that I know the feeling having to buy diesel and getting 13 miles to the gallon. This goof ball in the White House making stupid rules as we go will make gas prices do nothing but go up. Even his people that advise him said this was a dumb move with the Keystone XL pipeline, and even being on a election year.
> 
> I really don't wanna make this a Jungle topic. I just don't agree with the guy in office right now on alot of things.


Yea, I dont feel like going to the jungle and slugging it out either. Im not defending BO but lets not forget that diesel was $5/gal in the fall of 08 - before he took office. Bummer is that we need the stuff. Supply and demand sucks when you are on the demand side.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

2008-Oct10/06 3.875 10/13 3.659 10/20 3.482 10/27 3.288 
http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=EMD_EPD2D_PTE_NUS_DPG&f=W

I don't think it was that high. But it is expensive.

But lets get back to the topic of what your truck is getting in mileage and any thing you have done to make it better?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

shoalcat_james said:


> 2008-Oct10/06 3.875 10/13 3.659 10/20 3.482 10/27 3.288
> http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=EMD_EPD2D_PTE_NUS_DPG&f=W
> 
> I don't think it was that high. But it is expensive.
> ...


YES, I am looking for things that will help me out. If I stay at 12-13mpg that is fine as long as I know that everyone else is getting the same. I have read that by unplugging the ERG valve that will help out by a few MPG.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

A guy told me I can take my truck to the dealer and have them remove the DEF system and change the program to get more mileage.Does not have to have it for Texas emmision standards. "Hear say" and have not looked into it.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I have spoken to several guys who have the 6.7 Cummins and my good friend's Grandfather has a newer 6.7, can't remember the exact year (possibly 2010). Mileage was bad until they did the deletes and all have said it makes them a new truck. Their mileage went from what your getting to close to 20mpg on the highway. Power is supposed to be greatly improved. All of them love their Cummins after the delete. Just my experience.

FYI, the 6.4 Powerstroke was the same deal, delete the emissions junk and power and mpg went way up. Not sure how the Duramax is getting around it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> I have spoken to several guys who have the 6.7 Cummins and my good friend's Grandfather has a newer 6.7, can't remember the exact year (possibly 2010). Mileage was bad until they did the deletes and all have said it makes them a new truck. Their mileage went from what your getting to close to 20mpg on the highway. Power is supposed to be greatly improved. All of them love their Cummins after the delete. Just my experience.
> 
> FYI, the 6.4 Powerstroke was the same deal, delete the emissions junk and power and mpg went way up. Not sure how the Duramax is getting around it.


I'd do it in a heartbeat but doesn't it invalidate the warranty?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

rockyraider said:


> I have spoken to several guys who have the 6.7 Cummins and my good friend's Grandfather has a newer 6.7, can't remember the exact year (possibly 2010). Mileage was bad until they did the deletes and all have said it makes them a new truck. Their mileage went from what your getting to close to 20mpg on the highway. Power is supposed to be greatly improved. All of them love their Cummins after the delete. Just my experience.
> 
> FYI, the 6.4 Powerstroke was the same deal, delete the emissions junk and power and mpg went way up. Not sure how the Duramax is getting around it.


 What are these DELETES that you are talking about and how do I go by getting this done.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

NitroNX898 said:


> Thanks guys, I just figured after spending $50,000 on a truck it would get a little better than that. I guess my '04 Dodge spoiled me getting 24-26mpg. and that was with 240000 miles when I got rid of it.


You mind sharing the programmer and mods you're running to get 26mpg? These threads pop up all the time and those are about the most phenominal numbers I've ever read. That's about 10mpg better than I get in my '03 CTD w/ tuner, cold air intake, and 4" strait pipe from the turbo back.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a 2011 6.7 4x4 ram and got rid of it with the fuel mileage being one of the biggest reasons I averaged 12-14mpg in it


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

scubaru said:


> You mind sharing the programmer and mods you're running to get 26mpg? These threads pop up all the time and those are about the most phenominal numbers I've ever read. That's about 10mpg better than I get in my '03 CTD w/ tuner, cold air intake, and 4" strait pipe from the turbo back.


The truck was totally stock. But you have to keep your foot out of it.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I got a 2011 and my dad has a 2012 both get about 15 hwy. Both are Dodge 2500 crewcab 4x4. I don't sweat the mpg because this is the kind of truck I have to have to do my job. If I didn't really need a truck like this I wouldnt have one.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> What are these DELETES that you are talking about and how do I go by getting this done.


Basically removal of the emission **** on the engine and reprogramming the computer to run without it. If you feel like learning more some reading can be found at Cummins Forums


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Realizing the differences between a one tone dually and a three quarter ton, I will tell you that removing the DPF and NOX filters, along with disabling the EGR will make a significant difference if you own a 2009 or older. I believe that Dodge reprogrammed the main engine computer in 2010 to prohibit aftermarket programmers from being able to hide changes from the main computer.

I did the deletes on my 2500 with the 6.7L and went from approximately 15 mpg overall average to 19 mpg overall average with one third of the miles being in town and two thirds on 45 to 55 mph roads. I bought the truck with 87K miles and did the deletes right before 100K miles. The deletes will void the warranty and the 2010 and newer models have onboard computers that can not be fooled by the aftermarket programmers.

I would do some serious research before changing stuff out on a 2010 or newer Dodge.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

NitroNX898 said:


> The truck was totally stock. But you have to keep your foot out of it.


Bwah hahahaha!!!!! You Sir, just got the BS card thrown down on you.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got a 2011 2500 4x4 lwb and get about 14 in town and 17 highway. That's running empty. Ive ran this truck like I stole it since the day I picked it up. I was told by several people that the harder you work one of these trucks, the better off you'll be. I paid the extra $1200 and got the 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty so I'll deal with the mileage until that's up. As soon as the warranty runs out all of that emissions junk is coming off. I've been told that motor is pretty much bullet proof after the deletes have been done.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

scubaru said:


> Bwah hahahaha!!!!! You Sir, just got the BS card thrown down on you.


I have no Idea why you would call a ******** card on me. I have NO reason to lie to you and that is what I could get. So YOu sir can KISS my *****


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

NitroNX898 said:


> I have no Idea why you would call a ******** card on me. I have NO reason to lie to you and that is what I could get. So YOu sir can KISS my *****


So, you're saying a stock '04 CTD got 26mpg?

Must have been 40mph and all downhill...


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

You know what, why would I lie about it. And no, it was at 68 mph and on the highway and I have got as good as 29 driving that way. Again what do I get out of lying about it. There are a few people that I don't like. One is a thief, second is a lire, and third is a smart as$ SOB that calls me a lire and tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about. When in fact they have no F---ing clue themselves.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have three dodge trucks... a 93 12 valve, a 2001 24 valve and a 2010 6.7 deleted.
I have driven numberous fords also, own a 96 Powerstroke right now.

None of them will get much more than 12-13 in town and stop and go traffic.

Not sure what you are expecting. 

15-16 is about right HWY. If you delete expect a little better. FYI that dually set up costs you 2 MPG ave.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

NitroNX898 said:


> You know what, why would I lie about it. And no, it was at 68 mph and on the highway and I have got as good as 29 driving that way. Again what do I get out of lying about it. There are a few people that I don't like. One is a thief, second is a lire, and third is a smart as$ SOB that calls me a lire and tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about. When in fact they have no F---ing clue themselves.


You need to hand check that mileage....no way that truck gets that kind of mileage. Maybe your computer is lying? 
Hell my 06 1 ton dually would hardly get 14 MPG driving 65 on the hwy.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> You need to hand check that mileage....no way that truck gets that kind of mileage. Maybe your computer is lying?
> Hell my 06 1 ton dually would hardly get 14 MPG driving 65 on the hwy.


I have hand checked it and my math is pretty dang good. As far as my 11' I was expecting 14-16mpg and I'm happy with that.


----------

